

Entrepreneur plans to build visa free floating incubator in international waters - arb99
http://boingboing.net/2012/05/08/entrepreneur-wants-to-build-vi.html

======
ColinWright
There's been some discussions of similar (or identical) ideas:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=194028> 29 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462278> 26 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830122> 33 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3219747> no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3286693> 86 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3347468> 39 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3702070> 99 comments

